# A new Sink the Bismarck movie...?



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2015)

WWII Black List Script ‘Bismarck’ Docks at Universal


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2015)

It must have been sunk...


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 15, 2015)

Here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2015)

Ah, the dreaded "based on a true story"


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't help but wonder, how much lovey dovey, Hollywood will ruin this one with...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess making remakes of remakes is far easier than coming up with something original?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2015)

As in using the same film, but photoshop on new faces and change the end credits?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2015)

That's pretty much what it's coming down to, these days.

They are talking about making a "reboot" of batman...now how many freakin' different versions of Batman are we going to suffer through? And each time they remake a Batman movie, it gets worse. And they've done this with Star Trek, too.

And the same goes for the Redtails and a whole list of other movies...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2015)

Never really liked the Batman movies, as I grew up with the old school comics of Batman, The Green Lantern and the others, much more prefer those!


----------



## pbehn (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe they change the ending and it doesnt get sunk, just a minor historical inaccuracy. No doubt the captain is a gay lesbian who falls for a dashing Chinese Swordfish pilot she met in Hawaii.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2015)

And Bismark will be armed with Exocet missiles, and AS helicopters - in Kriegsmarine markings, of course ......


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 16, 2015)

More likely she will be raised and put back into action to fight along side the Missouri in "Battleship 2 V's Godzilla V's alien invaders V's Zombies V's Vampire blah blah blah...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Something like that...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2015)

Wildcat said:


> More likely she will be raised and put back into action to fight along side the Missouri in "Battleship 2 V's Godzilla V's alien invaders V's Zombies V's Vampire blah blah blah...



No, when the British attack, she'll submerge, making the British believe they sunk her and then she sails under water to a secret NAZI island in the Carabien where she will make a rocket-start to fly to the seccret NAZI headquarters on Pluto.

On a serious note: I just bought the book of Baron von Mullenheim. It's a great account of one of the survivors of the Bismarck and it's a nice touch to have the German story as well. Well recommended to anyone interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

This is getting more interesting by the minute...er...post!


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 16, 2015)

you guys are too quick. all the sci-fi scenarios i thought of over the night were already posted...lol. i need to up my game.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2015)

Staring........

Ben Aflect as Capt. Ernst Lindemann
Tom Sizemore as Winston Churchill
Steven Seagal as The Cook
Tom Cruise as a Fairey Swordfish
Tara Reed as the Sharknado

And introducing, a lump of coal (it can still out act Tom Cruise)


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2015)

And the Bismark teams up with the Yamato to fight for untruth, injustice and the totalitarian way!

By the way, Angelina Jolee can play the part of Admiral Doenitz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2015)

......and a wooden stick, will _almost_ out act Ben Affleck, he'll only get his part after throwing a temper tantrum and showing some puppy eyes...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2015)

You guys forgot Alec Baldwin in there somewhere.................

I actually loved the new Batman/Dark Knight stuff by Nolan.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2015)

The Micheal Keaton Batman was the best...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2015)

........and I lost about 8 inches off the end of my d*ck in the tragic cheese slicer incident of 2009, which is about as true, as many of Hollywood's based on 'true' story movies....

Don't get me going on the horrible bell end accident of '72, nasty stuff!!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 18, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> By the way, Angelina Jolee can play the part of Admiral Doenitz



Ok, that puts it on my "must watch" list! 

Accuracy schmaccuracy!


----------

